# moving from vancouver to Singapore



## loganting (May 30, 2015)

Anyhow knows if there's any international shipping co for moving to Singapore, I am looking for a shipping co with reasonable pricing, I had checked a few, quotes are pretty steep.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I've used The MI Group and my Dad's former company also dealt with them.

Not sure what the prices are like, as I didn't pay for the service (they were clearing my stuff through Canada Customs upon return to Vancouver from living in the Caribbean).... I can tell you that they're in Richmond... just off No 6 Road, near the Ikea/Knight Street Bridge end of Bridgeport Road.

Good luck to you.


----------

